
Show HN: Discover and search for accounts across multiple Mastodon instances - danielcid
https://search.noc.social/
======
danielcid
Recently joined the decentralized social network and struggled to find people
to engage and follow.

Since there is no centralization, could not find a easy way to search for
accounts.

Built this little tool for myself mostly, but sharing as I think can be useful
to others.

Feedback is more than welcome.

------
perezbox
One of the biggest shortcomings, besides audience, is discoverability. If
there was a way for all instances to consume that search content and make it
easily accessible inside your instance that'd be awesome.

